# Neuer Rechner, USB-Anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.



## Lecanius (30. September 2018)

*Neuer Rechner, USB-Anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

Hallo,

Habe mir einen pc zusammenstellen lassen. Alles funktioniert einwandfrei, außer die USB-Slots am Gehäuse. Vorhanden sind 3x USB (1x 3.0 // 2x 2.0) und 1x SD-Slot aber von den USB Slots tut nur der usb 3.0 slot und der auch nur mit USB 3.0 und nicht mit 2.0. Der SD Slot funktioniert ebenfalls. Das Problem ist nun, dass es nur genug Platz am Mainboard für den SD slot hab und den USB 3.0 Anschluss da das Mainboard einfach nicht genug pin anschlüsse für die restlichen beiden Usb 2.0 anschlüsse hatte. Was muss ich jetzt kaufen damit ich alle 3 Usb Slots verwenden kann. Ich habe gehört das es irgendwelche mehrfachstecker gibt für die Pins jedoch bin ich im Internet nicht fündig geworden.  Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen wieso der 3.0 Slot nicht mit Usb 2.0 funktioniert.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. September 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

Die Hardware um die es geht müssen wir uns aus alten Threads zusammensuchen? Oder reichst du diese Angaben nach?

Was ist Wo angeschlossen am Motherboard? Was für Kabel vom Gehäuse sind denn jetzt noch frei?



Lecanius schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen wieso der 3.0 Slot nicht mit Usb 2.0 funktioniert.


Woran erkennst du das?


----------



## DKK007 (30. September 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

Ist der SD-Reader auch über einen internen USB2.0-Header angeschlossen?

Normalerweise haben die Boards doch mindestens 2 Header dafür.


----------



## Lecanius (30. September 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

Hallo.
System Builder - Ryzen 5 1600 3.2GHz 6-Core, GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB Dual, Cylon ATX Mid Tower - PCPartPicker Deutschland Das ist der besagte Computer. Die Kabel die jetzt noch frei sind sind die 2x Usb 2.0 vom Gehäuse. Der SD Reader wurde auch per USB 2.0 Header angeschlossen. Leider hat das Board nicht genug Anschlüsse für alle Usbs.. gibt es irgendeinen Mehrfachpinstecker dafür?



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Woran erkennst du das?


Indem es nicht funktioniert. Usb sticks mit usb 3.0 funktionieren, und die mit 2.0 eben nicht ( es wurden mehrere ausgetestet ).


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

Haben die beiden USB2.0 zwei getrennte Kabel? Sonst sind die normalerweise auf ein Kabel gebündelt. Dafür sind die internen 9- bzw. 19-Pin Header auch ausgelegt, jeweils zwei USB-Ports anzusteuern. 
Ansonsten schau mal hier: USB2 Hub intern 1x 5-pin auf 2x 9-Pin Header fuer Erweiterung um 4 Ports  | eBay
Allerdings bei so etwas darauf achten, dass wirklich nur 2 Buchsen am Ende angesteuert sind, damit es bei gleichzeitiger Benutzung nicht zu einer Überlastung kommt. USB2.0 verträgt nur 500 mA. 

Könnte ein Defekt beim USB3.0 sein. Entweder an der Buchse, oder der Verkabelung im PC


----------



## TohruLP (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

Das Mainboard hat doch je 2x USB2.0 und USB3.0 intern. An einen internen Anschluss werden normalerweise 2 externe angeschlossen und ich sehe auch nichts in der Konfiguration, das sonst die Anschlüsse belegen könnte.
Poste am besten Mal ein Bild vom Mainboard, wo man sieht, was bisher wo angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Lecanius (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

Hallo. Ich war die letzten tage leider nicht zuhause. Hier sind ein paar Bilder.

Screenshot - 70419df3ade63ff4399119907140ed7a - Gyazo
Screenshot - 1606498f7b7fa426cdddc936fe007d62 - Gyazo
Screenshot - e332a827cb257b1aa1f8aa87d5d0362b - Gyazo
Screenshot - 0b81153e4578cf30deffee4f8d96e6d5 - Gyazo
Screenshot - 6bef65b20537b1156e7f046c0dd9694e - Gyazo

ja es sind usb-s frei. Aber keine 9 pin stecker..


----------



## Lecanius (5. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

für das usb 3.0 gibt es ein blauer 19 und ein 9 pin header. 
Für die anderen beiden usb 2.0 gibt es nur ein 9 pin stecker wofür es jedoch keinen platz gibt siehe bilder unten. 
Wäre nett wenn du mir sagen kannst ob das mit den mA passt da ich bin ich leider etwas überfragt..


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

Was anderes als 9-Pin gibt es intern für USB2.0 nicht. Wie viele USB2.0 Kabel musst du denn nun anschließen? 

Ansonsten hat du auch noch einen USB3.0 frei. InLine USB 3 0 zu 2 0 Adapterkabel intern günstig bei csv.de


----------



## Lecanius (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Neuer rechner, usb anschlüsse am Gehäuse funktionieren *noch* nicht.*

vielen dank, das ist genau das was ich gebraucht habe!!, und ja nur noch ein usb 2 0 stecker ist nicht angeschlossen


----------

